# Copper Leaf Ceiling Sample



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

This sample was created to be hung on an office ceiling... It is Anaglyptia Paper that was Copper Leafed and Acid washed to tarnish the Copper... Our Project was put on hold unfortunately.


Michael Tust


----------

